# anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!



## siechstaler (31. Januar 2009)

hallo leute,
junior hat nun den jugendfischerreischein #6 und wenn das eis weg ist gehts los
nun zur frage wegen dem anfüttern
was ist am besten und wie löst sich die futterwolke am besten auf 
danke im vorraus für jeden tip :vik:


----------



## Fechtus68 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Hallo, das mit dem Anfüttern ist gar nicht sooo einfach. Es kommt nämlich immer darauf an an welchem Gewässer (See, Fluß) bei welcher Tiefe (eher flaches Gewässer oder tief) und auf welche Zielfischart du angeln möchtest. Während Rotaugen z.B. gerne Futter aus einer Säule von auflösendem Futter über dem Futterplatz nehmen, sind Brassen eher für satt auf dem Grund liegendes Futter zu begeistern. Die einen mögen kontinuierliches Nachfüttern, die anderen stellen sich oft erst auf den Platz wenn nicht dauernd ein Ballen fliegt. Beschreib doch bissl Dein Gewässer und was du dort vor hast. Dann ist's leichter einen Tip abzugeben.


----------



## siechstaler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

also es sieht folgendermaßen aus,#h
ruhiger see ca.8km³
fischbestand laut gewässerverzeichnis 
aal,barsch,blei,hecht,karpfen,karausche,schleie,plötze,rotfeder
tiefe zwischen 0,75-5,00 m
die letzten drei fischsorten sind die zielfische
na nun bin ich gespannt |rolleyes


----------



## siechstaler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

ach so, wie sieht es mit maden und würmer aus
nicht zum anfüttern sondern als köder , aber wenn man mit nicht lebendigen futteranfüttert geht dan als köder auch made oder wurm
ich bin nun ganz hilflos #c#c#c#c#c#c
bin dankbar für jede antwort


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Nimm eine dunkle Futtersorte wie Turbo Schwarz (sonnst gibt es nur Hechte),wenn es jetzt schon losgehen soll :ganz wenig Futter 1-2 Bäll (Faustgroß) reichen-mit wenig Wasser angefeuchtet-später nachfeuchten.
Wenn die Stelle schon bekannt ist (Tiefe) vor dem Aufbauen Füttern (dauert jetzt sehr lange bis Fisch kommt).

Wenn im richtigen Frühling geangelt werden soll,kann natürlich mehr Futter mitgenommen werden,beim nachfüttern keine zu großen Bälle-eher wenig aber oft-füttern.
Wie das Futter genau auszusehen hat ist auf entfernung schlecht zu beschreiben,muß man gesehen (und angefasst) haben.


----------



## anglermeister17 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Also, für "Anfänger" würde ich Maden und Pinkies empfehlen. Mal immer wieder wechseln, bis die ersten Bisse erfolgen. Dann bei diesem Köder bleiben. Vom Futter her empfehlen für "Allrounder" kann ich einen mittleren Braunton. Leicht würziges Aroma im Futter gefällt vielen Arten. Spezielle Futtersorten vom Hersteller XYZ empfehlen will und kann ich nicht, das generelle ist wichtiger. Noch viel wichtiger beim Angeln auf Friedfische: Die KONSISTENZ des Anfutters. Will man eine lockere Konsistenz des Futters erreichen, gibt man soviel Wasser hinzu, bis die Ballen nach Fall von 1m Höhe auf dem Boden auseinderfallen. Angelt man in tieferem und stärker strömendem Wasser, müssen die Ballen mind. diesem Fall "standhalten". Also, bei der Vorbereitung des Anfutters erst das Anfutter in der gewünschten Menge rein, danach nur sehr langsam wasser hinzugeben, nach und nach und sehr fleißig alles kneten und durchmmischen. Wenn die gewünschte Konsistenz erreicht ist, das Futter durch ein Sieb drücken. Erst wenn man das Anfeuchten und Vermischen des Futters abgeschlossen ist, kommen die Kostproben, die Naturköder ins Futter. Lieber etwas weniger, als zuviele Proben ins Futter, sonst werden die Fische zu schnell satt!


----------



## siechstaler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

dank allen die zum thema was beisteuern konnten
und wie sieht es ausmit futterkörben 
es gibt montagen an der hauptschnur und auch seitliche futterkorbmontagen
kommt es nicht zu verfitzungen beim auswurf und ist es überhauptnoch nötig mit fütterkorb zuangeln wenn angefüttert ( in Maßen ) wurde
bei zielfische wie plötzte , rotfeder oder schleie kann man eventuell auch " hauseigenes " anfütterungsmaterialm nehmen
wie paniermehl, haferflocken,vanilezusatz,sesammehl und weizengries alles zusammen ca 6 euronen für ca 10 liter anfütterungsmaterial den junior ist noch nicht so reich das er sich im laden mit futtermaterial ein decken kann
diese zusammenstellung hab ich aus irgend ein forum
was haltet ihr davon
dank im vorraus


----------



## Fechtus68 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

...da würd ich mir eher das günstigste Fertigfutter vom Händler besorgen. Das vernünftig angemacht wird sicher besser sein als willkürlich irgendwelche Zutaten zusammen zu geben. Futter selbst mischen ist ne Kunst für sich, wenn dabei was gut funktionierendes rauskommen soll. Ein billiges Fertigfutter richtig angemacht schlägt im allgemeinen das teuerste, das zu nass oder zu trocken oder, oder, oder ist!


----------



## grazy04 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

ich hab im letzten Herbst sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ner Mischung aus Semmelmehl, gemahlenen Nüssen und Mandeln (machen es dunkel) einige Hände voll Haferflocken und dann je nach dem was mein Dealer  günstig hatte reichlich Caster oder Maden mit rein. Ich schmeiß auch immer 3-4 so kleine Ampullen Vanillearoma mit dran und fütter dann vor Ort 2-3 Hände bevor die Montage raus geht, nutze das gleiche Fütter im Korb und schmeiß dann so alle 10min einen max Tennisball großen Ballen oder etwas mit der Schleuder ins Wasser. Auf diese Weise bin ich (im Herbst) noch ohne Schneider ausgekommen. Jetzt im Winter wars anders, ich habe die Menge deutlich reduziert, die Zusammensetzung aber beibehalten. Allerdings hatte ich bisher einige Tage ohne Fisch. Obs am Fütter lag... keine Ahnung..... vlt wars einfach nur der falsche Tag


----------



## siechstaler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

super das hört sich fast original nach "meiner" geheimen mischung an 
und wie lief es im frühling , vielleicht etwas heller und dann gehts den rotfedern und plötzen an den kragen 
mein sohn wirds freuen und dank für den tip werd mich mal melden wenns geklappt hatund das eis endlich weg ist und ein schöne wochenende
petri


----------



## Krabbenfänger (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Moin,
wenn es wieder wärmer ist und die Fische wieder richtig in Fresslaune kommen würde ich noch Patikel beimischen um die Fische am Futterplatz zu halten.

Ich nehme immer gerne gekochten Hanf der einen Tag im Wasser lag und/oder Mais.

Auch Maden kommen immer rein,die nehmen dann den Geschmack vom Futter an und kommen auch auf den Harken.

Für Rotaugen kannst Du noch etwas Kaffeweißer beimischen ,das gibt ne gute Futterwolke.

Wenn das Futter fester sein soll kann man Weizengries beimischen,locker wird es mit Bisquit.
Gruß.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## nostradamus (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

hallo,

kauf ihm eine schöne futterschleuder und einen sack weizen!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

hört sich jetzt zwar etwas blöd an, aber durch das kontinuierliche futtern ziehen sich fische an den platz und bleiben auch da.

nosta


----------



## Tricast (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Die Idee ist wirklich gut und preiswert. Fischen im englischen Stil. Immer kleine Megen regelmäßig einwerfen (oder mit der Schleuder schießen).

Gruß Heinz


----------



## grazy04 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



> Ein billiges Fertigfutter richtig angemacht schlägt im allgemeinen das teuerste, das zu nass oder zu trocken oder, oder, oder ist!


und wenn das Billigfutter zu nass ist, oder, oder , oder |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat

Die Logik geht mir nicht auf..... das "anmachen" von Futter geht doch wohl in beide Richtungen oder kann man selbstgemachtes oder teures Futter nur zu nass machen oder zu trocken machen ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Für den Frühling kann ich noch keine Aussage machen, ich fische erst seit Sommer letzen Jahres wieder so richtig..... bin aber schon am Pläne schmieden für März / April


----------



## siechstaler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

hanf ????
stehen die fische dann unter drogen oder ist es eine getreideart
hab keine ahnung bitte um aufklärung
danke


----------



## grazy04 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

hehe, hier sind die Hanfsamen gemeint.... 

klick

klack


----------



## Fechtus68 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> Die Logik geht mir nicht auf..... das "anmachen" von Futter geht doch wohl in beide Richtungen oder kann man selbstgemachtes oder teures Futter nur zu nass machen oder zu trocken machen ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Warum geht die Logik nicht auf? Ich hab geschrieben dass eine Billigfuttermischung richtig angemacht einer falsch angemachten teuren überlegen ist. Soll bedeuten, dass viel Geld kein Garant für Erfolg ist. Billiges sauber angemacht zieht auch die Fische bei....
> 
> ...


----------



## Forellenzemmel (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> ich hab im letzten Herbst sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ner Mischung aus Semmelmehl, gemahlenen Nüssen und Mandeln


 
Hört sich lecker an... würd ich nicht in den Tümpel schmeissen|wavey:. Diese ganze Anfütterungsgeschichte ist doch eh ne "Glaubensfrage"! Kann Dir durchaus passieren das die Fische so satt sind, das sie selbst auf die Fetteste Made nicht mehr beißen - Richtig Sinn macht das meines Erachtens z.B. bei großen Karpfen. Da die eh wieder "Relaest" werden, können die Tiere noch unnatürlich "Fetter" werden... und noch mal gefangen und relaest, usw.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## siechstaler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

@ grazy 04 
dank für den KLICK
interessante sache werden wir mal ausprobieren
leider liegt seit heut früh wieder 10 cm neuschnee und mein sohn hat absolute schlechte laune als ob ich was dafür könnt fürs wetter
naja werde sehen was bald geht


----------



## snorreausflake (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Das die Leute immer gleich dunkles Futter für den Winter empfehlen versteh ich nicht, kommt doch wohl immer auf die Farbe des Untergrundes an oder seh ich das falsch?
Würde dir /euch auch erst mal zu Fertigfutter raten, ist zwar teurer wie Futter aus Paniermehl, Haferflocken etc. aber da kannst nicht so viel falsch machen wie mit "selbstgebasteltem" Futter.
Ne Futterempfehlung ist eh immer schwierig da die Fische in jedem Gewässer immer anders reagieren.
Kannst ja mal mit deinem Sohnemann in Angelladen gehen und da das Futterprogramm durchstöbern, dannn könnt ihr euch für 3-4 verschieden Futtersorten entscheiden und die mal nacheinander ausprobieren.
Mit Hanf im Futter habe ich auch schon gute erfahrungen gemacht, gibt´s von einigen Herstellern schon fertig in Dosen.
Hatte auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit "behandelten" Maden, hab dazu einfach in die Madendose 1-2 Teelöffel Zimt reingetan und dann kräftig geschüttelt das die Maden schön bepudert waren.


----------



## Fechtus68 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Dunkles Futter im Winter ist recht schnell erklärt: Durch das kalte Wetter ist nicht so viel Aktivität im Wasser. Das Wasser ist im Winter in der Regel klar. Wenn dann helles Futter auf dem Boden liegt wird sich kaum ein kleiner Fisch drüber stellen....ist doch dann für den Hecht über Meter zu sehen (Zander nat. auch). Bei Dunklem Futter hat er mehr Deckung!
Daher EHER dunkles Futter im Winter....nicht unbedingt oder ausschließlich!


----------



## grazy04 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



siechstaler schrieb:


> leider liegt seit heut früh wieder 10 cm neuschnee und mein sohn hat absolute schlechte laune als ob ich was dafür könnt fürs wetter



hehe, 


Und Ja, es ist eine Glaubensfrage  , genau wie RedArc oder Cormoran oder MAD oder Chub. Ist also wie im richtigen Leben, die eine scwören auf das eine die anderen auf das andere. Ich halte es halt so wie oben geschrieben und bin bisher gut gefahren damit.
Jedem das seine !!! Wer nicht fütter und fäng hat auch recht! Wer 10kilo versenken will solls machen nur nich an meinem Hausgewässer da ist das so nicht erlaubt. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.......

Zimt iss ne gute Sache.... hab ich ma nen Teig verfeinert damit war gut auf Rotaugen


----------



## Terraxx (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Ich hab auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit Paniermehl(0.79€), Haferflocken(0.39€), Vanilliezucker(0.39€) gemacht, habe alles zu Hause in einem Eimer angemischt und dann in Beuteln dosiert, am Gewässer dann n paar Maden rein und fertig, hat wunderbar geklappt:m


----------



## siechstaler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit Paniermehl(0.79€), Haferflocken(0.39€), Vanilliezucker(0.39€) gemacht, habe alles zu Hause in einem Eimer angemischt und dann in Beuteln dosiert, am Gewässer dann n paar Maden rein und fertig, hat wunderbar geklappt:m


 
super dann lieg ich ja fast richtig
hat es nur bei karpfen funktioniert ( wegen Karpfenhunter )oder geht es auch bei plötzen und rotfedern
petri


----------



## Krabbenfänger (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Mit Hanf im Futter habe ich auch schon gute erfahrungen gemacht, gibt´s von einigen Herstellern schon fertig in Dosen.


Ich kauf den Hanf immer im Zoolanden,der ist billiger als Angelhanf,wichtig ist das er einen Tag im Wasser liegt und gekocht wird da er sont im Fisch keimen oder Quellen kann was bauchschmerzen gibt.
Der Fisch wird das nächste mal keinen Hanf mehr wollen.


----------



## siechstaler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Ich kauf den Hanf immer im Zoolanden,der ist billiger als Angelhanf,wichtig ist das er einen Tag im Wasser liegt und gekocht wird da er sont im Fisch keimen oder Quellen kann was bauchschmerzen gibt.
> .


 
toller tip das mit den zooladen
lustig auch ( .....Quellen kann was bauchschmerzen gibt :q ) ( 
Der Fisch wird das nächste mal keinen Hanf mehr wollen #6:q:q:q:q:q )
hab mich fast kaputtgelacht
hoffe wenn alles klappt hat ist der fisch in der fanne vom junior und wir haben keine bauchschmerzen vom fisch 
kleiner spaß muß sein das leben ist ernst genug
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

natürlich sprechen wir hier vom anfüttern aber das hat sich so super gelesen das ich mein """ sinnlosen kommentar """ dazu schreiben mußte
sorry wenn ich daneben geriffen hab ich konnte aber nicht anders
dank an allen für eure tipps und ratschläge |laola:


----------



## Krabbenfänger (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Die meißten Patikel kannst Du besser im Zooladen kaufen,es gibt auch viele große wie Reifeisen oder Fressnapf die eine vielfältige Auswahl haben .
Da ist es meistens billiger wie im Angelladen.
Das mit dem vorquellen und kochen bezieht sich natürlich nicht nur auf Hanf sondern auf alle anderen Getreidearten.


----------



## siechstaler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Die meißten Patikel kannst Du besser im Zooladen kaufen,es gibt auch viele große wie Reifeisen oder Fressnapf die eine vielfältige Auswahl haben .
> Da ist es meistens billiger wie im Angelladen.
> Das mit dem vorquellen und kochen bezieht sich natürlich nicht nur auf Hanf sondern auf alle anderen Getreidearten.


 
fressnapf ist gut |rolleyes und zoo&co |rolleyes gibts auch bei uns um die ecke
dann bekomme ich ja alles zusammen
nun muß nur noch schnee und eis weg 
gibt es dafür auch ein " anglertip " |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
petri


----------



## snorreausflake (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Fechtus68 schrieb:


> Dunkles Futter im Winter ist recht schnell erklärt: Durch das kalte Wetter ist nicht so viel Aktivität im Wasser. Das Wasser ist im Winter in der Regel klar. Wenn dann helles Futter auf dem Boden liegt wird sich kaum ein kleiner Fisch drüber stellen....ist doch dann für den Hecht über Meter zu sehen (Zander nat. auch). Bei Dunklem Futter hat er mehr Deckung!
> Daher EHER dunkles Futter im Winter....nicht unbedingt oder ausschließlich!


Hi Jürgen,
wenn ich jetzt aber nen hellen Untergrund habe und dann mit dunklem Futter füttere habe ich doch genau die gleiche Scheuchwirkung wie helles Futter auf dunklem Grund oder nicht?


----------



## snorreausflake (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Ich kauf den Hanf immer im Zoolanden,der ist billiger als Angelhanf,wichtig ist das er einen Tag im Wasser liegt und gekocht wird da er sont im Fisch keimen oder Quellen kann was bauchschmerzen gibt.
> Der Fisch wird das nächste mal keinen Hanf mehr wollen.


Da hast du natürlich recht,wobei der Angelhanf den Vorteil hat das man nur noch die Dose aufreißen muß und er dann sofort zum angeln bereit ist.


----------



## siechstaler (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> wenn ich jetzt aber nen hellen Untergrund habe und dann mit dunklem Futter füttere habe ich doch genau die gleiche Scheuchwirkung wie helles Futter auf dunklem Grund oder nicht?


 
@ snorreausflacke
nun versteh gar nichts mehr #q#q#q#q#q
was ist nun die richtige wahl|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
petri


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

@siechstaler: Der snorreausflake liegt leider falsch mit seiner Theorie. Jürgen hat das einzig logische gesagt, dunkles Futter hat weniger Scheuchwirkung auf Fische, weil nun mal ALLE Fische, egal welcher Art, n "hellen Bauch" und ne "dunkle Oberseite" haben. Also stellen die kleineren Exemplare sich grundsätzlich lieber auf dunklem Grund ein, um zu fressen und zu dösen, da sich ja, von oben betrachtet, ihre Silhoutte über dem hellen grund wiederspiegeln könnte. Und das vermeiden die Fische. Es sei denn, sie sind total im Fressrausch und verlieren jegliche Vorsicht, aber wir wissen ja alle, wie oft dies der Fall ist


----------



## Krabbenfänger (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht,wobei der Angelhanf den Vorteil hat das man nur noch die Dose aufreißen muß und er dann sofort zum angeln bereit ist.


Ja das stimmt ,in der Haupsaison habe ich immer fertige Patikel und andere Köder abgepackt in der Kühltruhe falls ich mal spontan Anglen will.
Ansonsten habe ich immer einen größeren Vorrat an Futtermitteln im Keller da ich an meinem Hausgewässer gerne mal mehrere Tage vorfütter.


----------



## Fechtus68 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Hi Jürgen,
> wenn ich jetzt aber nen hellen Untergrund habe und dann mit dunklem Futter füttere habe ich doch genau die gleiche Scheuchwirkung wie helles Futter auf dunklem Grund oder nicht?




...deshalb ja auch meist, nicht immer in meinem Kommentar. Wenn keinen großen räuber drin sind ist eig eh egal. Manchmal macht man auch extra helles futter, um die kleinen vom Futterplatz wegzuhalten. Mein erster Beitrag in diesem Tread....anfüttern, gar nicht soooo einfach! da gibt es immer Ausnahmen, die alle Regeln auf den Kopf stellen.


----------



## Fechtus68 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

...um die ganze Futterfrage mal auf den Punkt zu bringen.... Was heut richtig ist, kann morgen schon falsch sein. Was heut keinen Fisch zum anbiss bewegt, kann morgen der Bringer sein. Ein universelles Rezept das immer paßt gibt es nicht, Du musst viel Lehrgeld zahlen, um irgendwein Dein Futter zu finden, mit dem Du zufrieden bist. Und da ist es ganz egal ob Nüsse drin sind, Hanf, Haferflocken oder Taubenmist (ja, das geht auch). Erfolg gibt Dir recht. Und bis dahin wirds einige Niederlagen geben!!!


----------



## Skillz (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Ihr macht daraus eine Wissenschaft - Futter ist Futter.
Solang da drinne keine giftigen oder fischabweisenden Substanzen drin hat tut es seine Arbeit. Nimm einfach ein Eimer und hau da ein paar mehle rein, dann ein bischen Partikel und fertig ist die Soße. Bei starkfließenden Gewässer machste das Futter etwas fester und bei leichfließend oder stehend ganz locker.

Edit: Danke für den Hinweis - Wasser natürlich nicht vergessen


----------



## Tricast (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Skillz, bin auch deiner Meinung, nur das Wasser nicht vergessen und ordentlich kneten; dann wird das schon.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Tricast schrieb:


> Skillz, bin auch deiner Meinung, nur das Wasser nicht vergessen und ordentlich kneten; dann wird das schon.
> 
> Gruß Heinz


 


besser kann man das nicht beantworten )


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Heinz und Helmut ich spende ihm die Ausstechformen,gibt die glaubig auch in Fischlein:vik:


Mal im ernst umsonst machen die Champions nicht solche Geheimnisse um ihr futter,und wenn jemand Plan davon hat sitzt du daneben und fängst nicht ein fisch weil sein futter alle fische von deinem futter wegzieht,das nennt man bei Veranstaltungen Konkurenz ausschalten mit Tricks und Kniffs.
lg


----------



## Skillz (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Sicher gibt es Tricks aber willst du ans Wasser angeln oder daheim in der Backstube sitzen und Dr.Oetker spielen. Natürlich werden "Champions" irgendwelche Kniffe kennen aber wer Angeln als Hobby betreibt, dem reicht das locker aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Mal im ernst umsonst machen die Champions nicht solche Geheimnisse um ihr futter,und wenn jemand Plan davon hat sitzt du daneben und fängst nicht ein fisch weil sein futter alle fische von deinem futter wegzieht,das nennt man bei Veranstaltungen Konkurenz ausschalten mit Tricks und Kniffs.
lg[/quote]

genau so ist es#6


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Skillz schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es Tricks aber willst du ans Wasser angeln oder daheim in der Backstube sitzen und Dr.Oetker spielen. Natürlich werden "Champions" irgendwelche Kniffe kennen aber wer Angeln als Hobby betreibt, dem reicht das locker aus.


 
Wenn ich dir erzähle was ich "Mannschaft" an zeit test's etc.in futter lege fragst du dich sicher bekloppt und wofür.....
So wie einer sein Pferd mit Kraftfutter füttert damit es mehr leistung bringt,so sucht der Profi Stipper nach seinen Goldrezept,oder weiß zumindestens für jedes Gewässer seine Topmischung herzustelln zu verfeinern usw.Ein aktiver Stipper bastelt immer am futter sein leben lang,solange bis er selber zu futter wird für die Würmer.

Für einen der mal 3 Std 4 mal im Jahr bißchen Stippen will da reicht die billig Methode,der aber Erfolge will der brauch Plan von der Sache futter,und dieser Plan ist sooooooooo groß das glauben manche gar nicht.

lg


----------



## xmxrrxr (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Skillz schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es Tricks aber willst du ans Wasser angeln oder daheim in der Backstube sitzen und Dr.Oetker spielen. Natürlich werden "Champions" irgendwelche Kniffe kennen aber wer Angeln als Hobby betreibt, dem reicht das locker aus.



Na , dann geh ich doch einfach morgen mal ans Regal des Fachhandels meines Vertrauens, kauf mir ein paar Mehle, schütt die locker zusammen, etwas Aroma rein und fang mal flott den Teich leer ? |kopfkrat

Im richtigen Verhältnis könnte das sogar klappen |supergri

Aber vielleicht verrät uns das Browning Team noch ein wenig mehr zu dem Thema, denn ganz soooo einfach scheint es auch nicht zu sein. Sonst würden wir alle am Wasser immer nur Fische fangen 

Gruß
mirror


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Ich fische zwar in einem anderen Team wie Browning aber wir sind alle gute nicht Neidische Stipperkollegen#h
Und um hier in die Materie futter tiefer einzugehn vergehn Wochen voller Post's.

Wichtig ist wo angel ich welcher fisch ist überwiegend anzutreffen welche trübung hat das Wasser,wie tief ist es muß es stark binden oder wenig usw usw.

Wenn Weekends Cup's sind fange ich zum teil schon Montags mit Vorbereitungen an,wie Caster aussortieren Hanf kochen Mais färben usw usw.Mehrfache befeuchtung mehrfaches Sieben.
Es ist und bleibt ne Wissenschaft für sich welches futter wo wie eingesetzt wird,welche Konsistens es haben muß,umsonst gibt es nicht etliche leute die sich nur mit futter für Angler beschäftigen um damit Geld und Ehre zu erreichen. 
lg

Und auch ein Bob Nudd ein C.M.verka.... mal weil das futter nicht Perfekt auf die jeweiligen Verhältnisse abgestimmt worden ist.
Ein Kremkus hat 5m neben mir gehockt und hatte helles festes futter,er hat 1 fisch gehabt und hat alles ausprobiert,ich habe dunkles lockeres Mittelwasser futter gehabt und habe 3 Std durch gefangen.
Der Satz futter ist futter stimmt also nicht immer.


----------



## Fechtus68 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

...auch für den WE-Stipper der nur so zum Spaß mal stippt. Egal was die anderen schreiben mit Nüssen, Haferflocken,...und und und. Fang mit einer billigen Fertigfuttermischung an. Ist egal ob Browning, Mosella, van der Eyden, Sensas oder wie sie alle heißen. Schlechtes Futter anzubieten das gar nicht zieht kann sich kein Hersteller leisten. Und da hast du die Sicherheit, das von den Grundzutaten alles ok ist.


----------



## Skillz (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Aber du schweifst doch völlig vom Thema ab. Es geht hier nicht um dich und wenn du soooo viel Fisch fängst ist ja super. Kannst dich freuen.

Der Themenersteller hat nach einem Futter gefragt damit "junior" etwas angeln kann. Wenn du nun dem junior von trüben Wasser, Fischbestand, Konsitenz erzählen willst - bitte.
Ich denke der junior ist froh wenn er eine Angel in der Hand hat, damit hat er genug beschäftigung als mit irgendwelchen Futterproblemen sich herumzuklagen.

Natürlich respektiere ich das was du machst. Wenn du an Wettkämpfen teilnimmst, musst du schon wissen was du machst. Aber ich denke für die Allgemeinheit wird das wohl völlig reichen.


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Lieber Skillz habe ich etwa nicht geschrieben das es für ein normalen Angler das billige normale futter auch tut.

Ich habe lediglich geschrieben das futter nicht gleich futter ist.Und gesagt das für normale Angler das normale fertigfutter reicht was vor dem angeln angerührt wird und gut ist.
Und ein paar beispiele genannt,und zur beruhigung auch ich fange nicht immer 50kg in 4 Std.Angeln ist auch mit glück Platzwahl Wetter usw usw verbunden. 
Und einer der öfter Stippt oder Stippen will,wird diesem leider nicht erspart bleiben mit futter selber zu expi.und selber daraus zu lernen was er wo wie einsetzt.

Oder gehst du mit Maden auf Hechte wenn du extremer Hechtangler bist,nein du wirst immer wieder expi.mit guten Hechtködern bis du erfolge hast.

Und für Einsteiger Normale usw.reicht normales Tütenfutter und nen halben liter Maden.
lg


----------



## snorreausflake (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Skillz schrieb:


> Der Themenersteller hat nach einem Futter gefragt damit "junior" etwas angeln kann. Wenn du nun dem junior von trüben Wasser, Fischbestand, Konsitenz erzählen willst - bitte.
> Ich denke der junior ist froh wenn er eine Angel in der Hand hat, damit hat er genug beschäftigung als mit irgendwelchen Futterproblemen sich herumzuklagen.


Ja aber wenn die einfach nur irgendwas aus der Küche zusammen mixen kann des ganz schnell ein Schuß in Ofen sein und der junior fängt nen nullinger und ärgert sich.
Kann natürlich auch mit Tütenfutter passieren aber da ist die Gefahr geringer.


----------



## Fechtus68 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn die einfach nur irgendwas aus der Küche zusammen mixen kann des ganz schnell ein Schuß in Ofen sein und der junior fängt nen nullinger und ärgert sich.
> Kann natürlich auch mit Tütenfutter passieren aber da ist die Gefahr geringer.




genau das versuchen wir seit nunmehr 4 seiten zu erklären....


----------



## Thorben93 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



gründler schrieb:


> Lieber Skillz habe ich etwa nicht geschrieben das es für ein normalen Angler das billige normale futter auch tut.
> 
> Ich habe lediglich geschrieben das futter nicht gleich futter ist.Und gesagt das für normale Angler das normale fertigfutter reicht was vor dem angeln angerührt wird und gut ist.
> Und ein paar beispiele genannt,und zur beruhigung auch ich fange nicht immer 50kg in 4 Std.Angeln ist auch mit glück Platzwahl Wetter usw usw verbunden.
> ...


 
So ist es  |good:  #r

ICh bin auch am Testen Testen Testen, welches Futter ist für Welches Gewässer Gut,..und der Junior kommt da auch hin,...


----------



## grazy04 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

wieso hab ich geahnt das das nur ausartet ???

Fassen wir mal zusammen: Wer sich eine Tüte (oder auch zwei) fertig aus nem Regal holt ist also immer auf der richtigen Seite ?!? weil man selber nix mischen kann weil man ja nicht weis was alles rein mus ??? |kopfkrat
Wenn aber jemand selber mischt und fängt iss es immernoch falsch ?? |kopfkrat
vlt beginnt ja das Erlebniss Angeln schon mit dem mischen des eigenen Futters..... Ich hab ne Idee für den TE: nimm ne Tüte Fertigfutter mit (scheint ja dann auch egal zu sein welches) und misch selber was, dann eine Stelle mit dem Fertigfutter und eine mit der Eigenmischung einrichten und los gehts. Auf diese Art und Weise sind beide Meinungen "befriedigt" und Du kannst selber entscheiden was beim nächstenmal wieder genommen wird.
Ich werde das auf alle Fälle bei meiner nächsten Tour so machen, 
ne einfache Grundfuttermischung hab ich schon bestellt (noName für 2,99 / 1Kg) und dann halt meine eigene Mischung
Die kommt preislich etwa genau so, in beides werden dann noch einige Maden rein kommen und los gehts  Bin jetzt schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen 

PS: alles nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



grazy04 schrieb:


> wieso hab ich geahnt das das nur ausartet ???
> 
> Fassen wir mal zusammen: Wer sich eine Tüte (oder auch zwei) fertig aus nem Regal holt ist also immer auf der richtigen Seite ?!? weil man selber nix mischen kann weil man ja nicht weis was alles rein mus ??? |kopfkrat
> Wenn aber jemand selber mischt und fängt iss es immernoch falsch ?? |kopfkrat
> ...


 
Aber bitte gleiche Feuchtigkeit und gleiche Konsistens verwenden zumindest fast gleich.#h

Ist halt ne Wissenschaft für sich,jeder hat da sein eigenes Süppchen was er abschmeckt und dran glaubt verfeinert usw.
lg


----------



## grazy04 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



> Aber bitte gleiche Feuchtigkeit und gleiche Konsistens verwenden zumindest fast gleich.#h



versteht sich von selbst


----------



## siechstaler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

:vik::vik: dank an alle die zu meiner frage geschrieben haben :vik::vik::vik:
ich werde folgendes machen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
ich kauf mir zwei preiswerte fertigsorten für plötze, rotfeder und dann mischen wir BEIDE noch was aus euren vielen vorschlägen zusammen ( selbstverständlich mit WASSER )
anschließend legen wir los und dann werde ich euch berichten wie es ausgegangen ist
aber erst muß es weg das EWIGE eis 
dank allen zusammen auch vom junior #6#6#6#6
petri an alle


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Siechstaler

Mit dem Wasser,Stück für Stück was rein schütten futter wieder mischen,solange Wiederhohlen bis es genug feuchtigkeit hat um unterzugehn.
Niemals futter zu Wasser schütten,immer Wasser zu futter und Stück für Stück.
Einmal zuviel Wasser und es ist brei und kein aktiv arbeitendes futter,und evtl. wenn es fertig gemischt ist Sieben,das komplette futter 1-2 mal Sieben so wird es locker und klumpen etc.verschwinden.

lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



gründler schrieb:


> Siechstaler
> 
> Mit dem Wasser,Stück für Stück was rein schütten futter wieder mischen,solange Wiederhohlen bis es genug feuchtigkeit hat um unterzugehn.
> Niemals futter zu Wasser schütten,immer Wasser zu futter und Stück für Stück.
> ...


 
warum postest du hier#c

"Normale" angler verstehen das sowieso nicht, das wir "Stipper" uns so aufs Futter konzentrieren.
Die halten uns für bekloppt,das wir bestimmt auch ein wenig sind.
allein das sieben ist eine wissenschaft für sich....


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Ich hab auch ein bischen den Eindruck, das wir hier ein bischen zu sehr ans eingemachte  in Sachen Futter gehen.

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie bei mir alles so los ging, und ich meiner Mutter sämliche Vorräte an Vanillezucker und Lebkuchengerwürz aus der Küche "entliehen" hatte.

Das ganze mit geriebenen Kuchbisquit und Paniermehl angemacht und die Sache war gerritzt... 

Natürlich gabs da auch viele Mißerfolge, aber man ist ja lernfähig...|bla:

Schön langsam hat man dann halt immer mehr versucht, und hat sich langsam in das Thema Futter und div. Futtermehle, bzw. die Futterkonsistenz reingearbeitet....


Jetzt arbeite nur noch mit Fertigfuttermischungen und fahre ganz gut damit#6


----------



## grazy04 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



> warum postest du hier#c



weil er hilft und nicht nur seinen Beitragszähler in die höhe treiben will (hoffe ich zumindestens)

PS: wenn das Deine Einstellung ist sollteste Dir dir Frage selber stellen..... nicht alle Angler verstehen sich als "unnormale" Angler. Es soll welche geben die mit allen Techniken Ihr Glück versuchen wollen.... 




> Niemals futter zu Wasser schütten,immer Wasser zu futter und Stück für Stück.



Guter Tip !!! Und das das Sieben das Futter locker macht kann ich volle Lotte Unterschreiben


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

blödsinn,

ich wollte damit nur sagen, das es sehr sehr schwer ist hier zu posten,worauf es genau ankommt,um sein Futter genau zu den jeweiligen Gewässer abzustimmen.


----------



## siechstaler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



gründler schrieb:


> Siechstaler
> 
> Mit dem Wasser,Stück für Stück was rein schütten futter wieder mischen,solange Wiederhohlen bis es genug feuchtigkeit hat um unterzugehn.
> Niemals futter zu Wasser schütten,immer Wasser zu futter und Stück für Stück.
> ...


@gründler
wir haben bevor das eis auf unsere regentonne war auch schonmal probiert wie und ob sich die "selbstgebaute " futtermischung auflöst aber es klebte immer zusammen und die kugel ist auf den regentonneboden gefallen ohne sich aufzulösen,deshalb meine frage ihr im angelboard 
wir haben immer futter mit wasser vermischt das es solch ein unterschiede gäbe hab ich nie vermutet
sind gleich heut früh im garten und haben es anderesrum angemischt und siehe da es löst sich auf alle fälle besser auf als beim letzten versuch im wassereimer " als versuchssee " blieb nur ein bischen vom anfänglichen FUTTERKLUMPEN übrig aber an die zusammenstellung ( konsistent ) kann man ja noch arbeiten 
dank #6#6#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Dorsch

Das "normale" Angler diese Wissenschaft kaum verstehn ist mir klar.
Aber man kann ja wenigstens die grundkenntnisse weitergeben,das 25J.Stippen nicht hier nieder geschrieben werden können ist mir auch klar.
Aber die Hauptkenntnisse kann jeder verstehn,und angefangen haben wir damals auch mit Paniermehl Maulwurfserde und Vanilepudding Pulver,gefangen hat man auch was,zwar net so wie heute aber es ging.
Und um die Jugend am-zum Stippen zu begeistern kann man auch ein bißchen tiefer in die Materie gucken.
Stippen ist eine Angelart wo zu 95% immer was gefangen wird,es wird nie langweilig usw.Daher sollten wir uns freuen wenn neue Angler zu uns kommen und sich mit dem Stippen befassen.Das ist nur gut für uns,und für unser Hobby es fördert die Jugendarbeit und Nachwuchs etc.
Bei uns wird der Jugendgruppe nur das Angeln mit der Stippe beigebracht "Pose" nicht feeder reinhauen warten oder oder,nein aktives fischen mit der Stippe und Pose sollen die kleinen als Grundkenntnisse lernen,wenn sie das einigermassen können,sind wir (sollten) wir,als" Lehrer" schon glücklich sein.

Weil am Anfang der Angelei,wahr die Bambus Stippe.
Und wer von der Jugend Stippt heutzutage noch aktiv,nicht mehr viele,so kann ich es nur begrüßen das der TE sein Junior ans Stippen bringt und ihn nicht nen Rod Pod und drei Pieper kauft.

lg

Und mein komischer Zähler,der inter.mich nicht die Bohne.
Ich tue hier das gleiche wie in der Jugendgruppe oder am Wasser.


----------



## borchi (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Futter ist gleich Futter = diese Formel halte ich für falsch... Futter ist DER entscheidene Faktor für ein erfolgreiches Fischens = auch diese Aussage halte ich für falsch.

Was macht gutes Futter denn nun aus? Nun, zum einem sicherlich der Angler hinter der Rute. Das beste Futter verpufft nutzlos wenn der Angler fähig ist die Fische auf dem Futter zu fangen. Zum anderen due Zusammensetzung des Futters, hier sollten die Mehle zum Einsatzgebiet passen. 

Das Mixen eines Futters ist nicht ganz ohne, und ich nutze diesen Weg auch nach vielen Jahren der Angelei nicht. Im Umkehrschluss nutze ich Fertigfutter, dieses kaufe ich nach Einsatzgebiet und auch dem Preis. EIn heisser Tip von meiner Seite ist da das vandenEynde Futter, dieses Futter ist gut und günstig.

Anbei noch etwas Literatur zu dem Thema

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/tipps_tricks/2008/Futtermehle.php

hier werden die einzelnen Futtermehle und deren Einsatztgebiet beleuchtet. Dieser Bericht hat mich sehr viel Arbeit gekostet, aber ich denke gerade für solche Fragen ist er gold wert.

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/futtertipps/index.php

hier stellen wir unterschiedliche Fertigmischungen für unterscheidliche Ansprüche vor.


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

borchi 
Die links wollt ich gestern auch schon posten,kam aber gestern abend nicht auf die CT seite#c#c#c
Glaube im fangplatz sind auch einige Themen dazu.
Und stimmt natürlich auch,der Angler muß auch wissen wie er was anbietet Montage usw.
Wie schon etliche male hier erwähnt,eine Wissenschaft für sich. 
lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



siechstaler schrieb:


> :vik::vik: dank an alle die zu meiner frage geschrieben haben :vik::vik::vik:
> ich werde folgendes machen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> ich kauf mir zwei preiswerte fertigsorten für plötze, rotfeder und dann mischen wir BEIDE noch was aus euren vielen vorschlägen zusammen ( selbstverständlich mit WASSER )
> anschließend legen wir los und dann werde ich euch berichten wie es ausgegangen ist
> ...


 
Dann von mir auch noch´n Tip ( hoffe ich hab ihn nicht irgendwo hier überlesen ).

Nachdem Du das Futter trocken angemischt hast und bevor Du Wasser zugibst, nimm einen Teil davon beiseite ( ca. 10 % ). Für den Fall, dass Du versehentlich zuviel Wasser zugibst, kannst Du damit dann den Angeltag noch retten und aus dem Brei wieder Futter machen.


----------



## anglerkönig (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

du musst die sachen vorher einweichen dann sinken besser zum grund ab oder du machst ein teig oder so das gibt dann keine wolke

gruß tim


----------



## Tricast (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Anglerkönig, wie kommst Du dazu hier die letzten Geheimnisse der Wettkampfangler auszuplaudern.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Skillz (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



> warum postest du hier#c
> 
> "Normale" angler verstehen das sowieso nicht, das wir "Stipper" uns so aufs Futter konzentrieren.
> Die halten uns für bekloppt,das wir bestimmt auch ein wenig sind.
> allein das sieben ist eine wissenschaft für sich....



Da hat der Mann recht...genau das mein ich. Und so ein quatsch warum soll Fertigfutter besser sein als selbst gemixtes. Ich habe mit/ohne Fertigfutter gefangen und ich habe auch schon mit/ohne selbstgemachten Futter gefangen. Bevor ich daraus eine Wissenschaft mache und für jede Verhältnisse ein eigenes Futter kriiere.

Selbstgemachtes Futter warum?
- Günstiger
- Kleine Tricks kenn auch ich z.B. im Sommer eher süß im Winter eher Herb (Ich habe noch nie herbes Fertigfutter gesehen - vielleicht gibts das keine Ahnung)
- Kann die Konsistenz besser beeiflussen


----------



## snorreausflake (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Skillz schrieb:


> Da hat der Mann recht...genau das mein ich. Und so ein quatsch warum soll Fertigfutter besser sein als selbst gemixtes. Ich habe mit/ohne Fertigfutter gefangen und ich habe auch schon mit/ohne selbstgemachten Futter gefangen. Bevor ich daraus eine Wissenschaft mache und für jede Verhältnisse ein eigenes Futter kriiere.
> 
> Selbstgemachtes Futter warum?
> - Günstiger
> ...


Also wie ich vorher schonmal geschrieben hab ist die Gefahr des etwas "falsch" machens beim selbermischen des Futters aus Haushaltsmitteln größer!
Wenn du jetzt fleißig Paniermehl und Haferflocken in deine Mischung reinhaust und diese dann am Wasser anmachst kann es durchaus sein das du ganz schnell zu der Erkentnis kommst das diese Mischung vielleicht doch eher was für den Hausbau ist
Sprech da aus Erfahrung ist mir in jungen Jahren schon passiert|sagnix


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Ich glaube ich steig um auf Lehm mit Mücken und Terra-erde.|wavey:#h|wavey:
lg

Hier mal einige Rezepte!

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/friedfisch/rezepte.php

http://www.artes-angelsport.de/rezeptealle.htm


----------



## Skillz (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Also mit Paniermehl und Haferflocken hab ich jetzt eher gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

@skillz:Ja, mag ja sein, wenn die Konsistenz "richtig" war, und es sich schnell auflösen konnte, dann haben es die Fsiche wohl gerne und schnell angenommen, aber wen du es falsch gemacht hättest, wäre das nicht der Fall gewesen. Ich denke, "snorreausflake" wollte hier nicht die Mischng grundsätzlich schlecht reden, nur wollte er betonen, dass man bei der Konsistenz solcher "Eigenkreationen" mehr achtgeben soll als bei Fertigmischungen, da diese bezüglich der "Waseraufnahme etwas toleranter" sind, die Betonung liegt auf "etwas"!


----------



## Skillz (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Achso ok... Ja aber Fertigmischungen kannst du, finde ich, genau so "versauen". Wenn man da viel zu viel Wasser zugibst und es wie einen Brotteig knetest...naja - dann hilft nichts mehr. Es gibt ein Video von Matt Hayes - Ich finde er erklärt es ziemlich gut.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh4a0WGG1Bo


----------



## siechstaler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*



Skillz schrieb:


> Achso ok... Ja aber Fertigmischungen kannst du, finde ich, genau so "versauen". Wenn man da viel zu viel Wasser zugibst und es wie einen Brotteig knetest...naja - dann hilft nichts mehr. Es gibt ein Video von Matt Hayes - Ich finde er erklärt es ziemlich gut.
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh4a0WGG1Bo


 

hab soeben mir das video angesehen  
leider nichts verstanden |kopfkrat|kopfkrat aber viel begriffen dank der bewegten bilder die es gott sei dank schon gibt
ich denk mal besser kanns man nicht in bilder fassen
dank für den link hab schon viel bei youtube mir angesehen aber auf die idee mit angel oder fischen in verbindung zubringen ist mir noch nicht eingefallen
petri dank #6 #6 #6


----------



## borchi (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

warum Fertigmischungen besser sind?

ganz einfach... Fertigmischungen sind für bestimmte Einsatzgebiete gemacht. Es gibt Fertigmischungen für Fließwasser und auch für das Stillwasser, diese haben dann eine für den Einsatzzweck abgestimmte Zusammensetzung.

Der Einsatz von Einzelmehlen birgt die Gefahr diese falsch einzusetzen, ein lockeres, leichtes Mehl macht dir beispielsweise im Fluss den kompletten Futterplatz kaputt. Diese Gefahr sehe ich nicht wenn ich ein entsprechendes Fertigfutter kaufe. Das Thema Anmachen des Futters spielt dazu natürlich immer eine wichtige Rolle, egal ob Einzelmehl oder Fertigfutter. Allerdings macht auch die beste Zubereitung aus einem Stillwassermehl kein Mehl für einen schnellfliessenden Fluss.


----------



## Fechtus68 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

....hatte es schonmal in einem andere Tread gepostet. Ein gut funktionierendes Futter das man selbst zusammenstellt enthält verschiedene Bestandteile. Den größten Teil machen die 'Basismehle' aus. Das ist oft Brötchenmehl, Bisquitmehl...solche Sachen halt. Dazu kommen 'arbeitende Mehle'. Die sorgen dafür, wie schnell sich das Futter auflöst, ob es Wolken bildet, ob es Partikel wieder aufsteigen läßt. Dzu gehören z.b. Maismehl, Nussmehl, Copra Melsasse... Dann fehlen nur noch die 'Aromamehle', die dem Futter dann z.B. eine 'herbes' Aroma geben. Beispiel hier z.B. Hanfmehl. Da aber auch das Verhältnis der Mehle untereinander stimmen sollte (Teilweise mal bis zu 10-15%, andere max 5%) ist es schwer die Mehle in geeigneter Gebindegröße zu bekommen. Deshalb --> Fertigfutter! Natürlich kann man auch wie wir als Kinder "Mehlbapp" machen, aber richtige gute Erfolge hatte ich mit dem Zeug nie. Tip für die die richtig was über Futtermehle lernen möchten --> Sensas-Katalog. Da sind alle Mehle drin beschrieben - wozu, welche Fischart, welche Menge. Ihr werdet euch wundern welch eine vielzahl es da gibt!


----------



## Terraxx (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

Naja Fakt ist ja auf jeden Fall, dass alle Fertigfutter hauptsächlich aus Brötchenmehl, Nussmehl, Bisquitmehl usw. bestehen, die Konsistenz ist glaub ich hier das wichtigste, damit habe ich nämlich auch noch n paar Probleme -
_- postet doch mal eure Eigenkreationen, evtl. mit  ??? 100g + ??? 300g usw.
Würde mir und vielen anderen hier bestimmt sehr helfen :vik:

_Das kursive hat sich ja dank der Links erledigt 
THX


----------



## Fechtus68 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: anfüttern aber wie richtig ?!?!*

....müsste ich mal die 'Geheimrezeptkiste' auf den Kopf stellen. Ich hab, nach vielen Jahren experimentieren, wieder auf Fertigfutter umgestellt, und damit Experimente gemacht. Wenn man sich die Zielfischfuttermischungen genau anschaut, kann man erahnen wie sie aufgebaut sind. Und dann mische ich. Beispiel: Browning Canal 1 Tüte + Browning Gardon 1 Tüte + 1600ml Wasser in 4 Schritten zugegeben, gesiebt, ergibt etwa 4l Futter für langsames Fließwasser. Etwas mehr Wasser (1800ml) bindet mehr --> schnelleres Fließwasser, weniger (1400ml) Wasser ist dann gut für Stillwasser. Sollen Wolken dazu kommen? Dann etwas Surface oder Wolkenlehm dazu (etwa 300-400g). Eher dicke Brassen da? Kein Problem...paar Maiskörner ins Futter und als Hakenköder.

Selbstmischung poste ich heut abend evtl.. Muss jetzt noch bissl arbeiten! #h


----------

